# Alabama Rig



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I watched the US guys brain the bass on these things today, are they legal over here in Australia? 
I recon they would be great getting fussing kings to bite, having a whole bait school to chase down! Sore arms from casting one all day though.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You might be in strife over the number of hooks, it depends on whether it's classified as a single lure or not. It's probably an interpretation that needs to be tested.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Depends on which state your from, but in QLD like Scater said it would depend on whether it is classed as a single lure or five lures. You can only use a single hook or lure per line for fresh water.
You could use it in tidal waters in QLD as you can use up to three fishing lines with a total of six hooks in any combination. It would only mean more chances of getting snagged on something for me. 
Neat set up.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

prowler said:


> I watched the US guys brain the bass on these things today, are they legal over here in Australia?
> I recon they would be great getting fussing kings to bite, having a whole bait school to chase down! Sore arms from casting one all day though.


You're doing it wrong...









That's better :lol:


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a classic Bretto. :lol:

Rob


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There not showing you the bit where you wind it in and it's one big tangled mess!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> There not showing you the bit where you wind it in and it's one big tangled mess!


Pretty sure there's a lot of wire involved and things don't get as tangled as you'd think. For example...


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I was reading about this style of fishing, the theory behind it is that a fish (namely Bass) is more inclined to strike amongst a school of fish over a single fish swimming by.
As for legality here I doubt it in freshwater.
As we speak it is being banned in parts of the US due to fish once hooked being damaged by the other trailing hooks adding to the mortality rate of the fish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You could have 3 without hooks and 2 with.
I would make one with a hook a different colour and I reckon they would choose it.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

The Alabama rig, more harm then good for the bass world ?





anyone know how this goes with Australian fish?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

No idea but I have a hunch it could work on quite a few freshwater species over here...2 hooks only in NSW, so maybe substitute some of the plastics for spinnerbait blades.


----------

